# best deep conditioners



## antonella (Nov 16, 2011)

what are your opinions on the best deep conditioners out their?


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a 10 Conditioning Mask L'Oreal EverPure EverStrong Mask Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm (can be used as a regular conditioner or as a mask) Joico K-Pak Reconstructor I know it gets a lot of hype, but I think the Aussie 3-Minute Miracle just feels like pure silicone - I really don't think it does anything to repair.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 17, 2011)

Most intensive conditioners are crammed with silicones which give a faux shine and plenty of slip but do not actually nourish the hair. Pure coconut oil blended with any light, silicone free conditioner (Suave, V05, Inecto) makes a cheap yet effective heat treatment, I use CO because some of the fatty acids it contains are small enough to penetrate the hair shaft. CO can also help protect against peroxide damage, an ingredient in almost every permanent hair dye.


----------



## antonella (Nov 17, 2011)

have u ever tried the morrocan oil products?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 17, 2011)

I 2nd this!  Coconut oil is the best, economical deep conditioner and you know what's in it.  I use it straight up, shower cap on top and wrapped with a towel to warm up.  



> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most intensive conditioners are crammed with silicones which give a faux shine and plenty of slip but do not actually nourish the hair. Pure coconut oil blended with any light, silicone free conditioner (Suave, V05, Inecto) makes a cheap yet effective heat treatment, I use CO because some of the fatty acids it contains are small enough to penetrate the hair shaft. CO can also help protect against peroxide damage, an ingredient in almost every permanent hair dye.


 I've tried one, it has a fragrance in it that I don't like. 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have u ever tried the morrocan oil products?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 17, 2011)

I third the coconut oil/conditioner mixture.

You could also apply coconut oil to dry hair prior to shampoo (leave oil on a good hour)

Then shampoo off. Or use a conditioner as a co-wash to remove the oil.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 17, 2011)

Does the coconut oil come out with a conditioner?  How many times do you have to rinse and re-apply the conditioner before you get the CO out?
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I third the coconut oil/conditioner mixture.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 17, 2011)

Coconut oil application prior to shower is a great natural conditioner. Try it, shampoo your hair and then use conditioner after.


----------



## antonella (Nov 22, 2011)

oh great as a pre shampoo but im looking for high end deep conditioners


----------



## divadoll (Nov 22, 2011)

...and you are thinking you want a high end deep conditioner because it'd work better?  because of a higher price tag?

I don't use coconut oil as a pre shampoo.  I use it to deep condition, once a month.  



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh great as a pre shampoo but im looking for high end deep conditioners


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of coconut oil myself. Just rub it right on my hair before shower time,let it sit 10 min then wash out with regular shampoo then add regular conditioner.

It's like deep conditioning only in reverse.

If  you really want something to put on just after shampooing, I'm with Maris. L'Oreal EverPure is a new addition to my routine but so far I am LOVING the results!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 23, 2011)

nope.  I use my cleansing conditioner.  I don't use shampoo except once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the coconut oil come out with a conditioner?  How many times do you have to rinse and re-apply the conditioner before you get the CO out?


If I applied coconut oil to dry hair before shampoo, all I would have to do is one wash with VO5 and some baking soda.

I mix a tablespoon baking soda with 1/3 cup good old VO5 conditioner.

Scrub my scalp for a few minutes and then the lengths of my hair.

Rince well for a few minutes.

Then I do a quick clarify with apple cider vinegar and water, then rince again.

The coconut oil is definately out of my hair.

.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh great as a pre shampoo but im looking for high end deep conditioners


Why must the product be high end, surely you just want the best result? As per post 3, coconut oil can be used pre and post shampoo. I haven't yet tried this but there is no reason why you could not combine a plain oil with an emulsifier such as polysorbate to help it rinse clean, just as some OCM girls do with their skin.

*A cosmetic scientist's opinion of coconut oil*

"_The presence of coconut oil inside the cortex of hair provides multiple benefits. It acts as a plasticizer to soften the hair and provide more flexibility and toughness. Coconut oil also increases retention of keratin molecules within the hair shaft, which reduces protein erosion that normally occurs during wash cycles. Continuous loss of protein over time from routine washing damages hair and can result in color fading, split ends, and breakage, so anything that can moderate this phenomenon is beneficial._

An additional advantage to coconut oil inside the hair shaft is that it decreases the amount of swelling of the hair shaft that normally occurs when immersed in water. Normally, when hair is saturated with water during the washing process, it absorbs up to 30% or more of its weight in water. This causes each strand to swell considerably, which can lead to several undesirable effects. Increasing the diameter of the hair shaft causes the outer covering of cuticle scales to lift and separate, which increases tangling and breakage. But, perhaps more subtle, is the damage done over time from many cycles of expansion and contraction."

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/mineral-oil-versus-coconut-oil-which-is-better

*Fatty acid composition of natural oils - page 3*

"_Generally, molecules with a straight chain geometry (saturated fatty acids), such as stearic acid, lauric acid, and palmitic acid can easily fit through the pores of the cuticle layer and slither through the CMC and into the interior of the cortex. Recent spectroscopic studies have allowed scientists to confirm that monounsaturated fatty acids are also able to readily penetrate the interior of the hair via this route. However, polyunsaturated fatty acids seem unable to penetrate into the interior of the hair at all, and remain either adsorbed onto the exterior surface of the hair or may get wedged into the cuticle layer ..._

_Oils high in polyunsaturated fatty acids may provide ease of wet combing and prevent static build up and fly-away hair. In addition, they form a barrier film on the surface of the hair, preventing moisture from escaping the interior of the hair. However, they might contribute to hair that feels greasy or sticky to the touch. Oils on the surface of the hair can also attract dirt to your hair. Another potential concern is that if these types of oils are indeed wedged into the cuticle layer at all, hair becomes vulnerable to the dangers of having a raised or rough cuticle._"

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/curlchemist-helps-us-understand-oils-and-butters

*The composition of argan/ Moroccan oil*

Palmitic    12.0% (long chain saturated)

Stearic    6.0% (long chain saturated)

Oleic    42.8% (monounsaturated)

Linoleic    36.8% (polyunsaturated)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan_oil


----------



## Beauty411 (Nov 24, 2011)

I love hot oil treatments made from good ole organic oils!

I actually like to mix a few different ones together, such as, olive oil, hemp seed oil, coconut oil and almond oil together. 

I heat it up in a small sauce pan and apply to dry hair, let sit in for 15 minutes to overnight, then I apply shampoo directly over the oil, shampoo, repeat if necessary, then finish with a conditioner!

Good luck!


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 24, 2011)

Personally i love this conditioner.  Think it's amazing at revitalizing your hair!

TIGI Rockaholic Livin' The Dream Conditioner





mod note: removed link, added image and product name


----------



## Christina Pham (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Moroccan Oil Restorative Hair Mask, just concentrating on my ends since they're typically damaged from heat styling and whatnot.


----------



## antonella (Dec 16, 2011)

thx so much guys on your recomendations


----------

